# What Kind of Qualities Do You Like in a Person?



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 21, 2008)

This is for a homework, 'k? 

So, what kind of qualities do you like in a person? It can range from honesty to awesomeness to having blue hair or something.

And maybe we can all become better people/Pokemon/things by reading what others have to say. Hurr. 

I dunno. 


(whoo Linoone's first thread that's not in Introductions!) 

If this needs to be moved for some reason, please do. I apologize in advance for posting this in the wrong section...


----------



## Zuu (Nov 21, 2008)

Honesty, loyalty, and wisdom.

Intelligence and courage after that.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 21, 2008)

Mostly loyalty, understanding and honesty. And as long as someone's not the kind to pick on others, they're welcome to be my friend.

I guess that would be it, but I'll post again if I think of any more.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 21, 2008)

Respect, first and foremost. If they respect themselves and others, everything else falls into place; I don't find extremely under- or overweight people attractive, and I find it hard to make friends with extremely shy people who don't believe in themselves.
Also, nothing's more of a turn-off than someone bitching about someone else behind their back. 
Someone who respects you (and your point of view) will be loyal and honest and love you for who you are, not who they can turn you into.

Intelligence and a sense of humour are also a plus. :D


----------



## Jester (Nov 21, 2008)

Honesty. Loyalty. Love.

Only things that matter to me.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 21, 2008)

Honesty and being nice. And being funny too doesn't hurt.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 21, 2008)

An accepting personality, first and foremost. If a person isn't prepared to accept others regardless of arbitrary traits such as gender, race or sexual preference, then I'd show them the door.

Secondly, loyalty to those who care for them. A person should always place his loyalty first to his family, then to his friends, before all other concerns.

Thirdly, humility. I cannot stand people that are full of themselves; even if you *are* exceptional at something, there is no need to put others down about it.

I also value compassion, a good work ethic and a sense of humour. Frankly, though, intelligence or academic aptitude are irrelevant to me. A person can be a wonderful human being without any literacy or education.


----------



## S.K (Nov 21, 2008)

Pretty, funny, cute, likes to have fun, something that clicks about them and, oh yeah, most the people i'm dating recently are quite short, if that helps!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 21, 2008)

Respect. It's not nice listening to someone bitching about how fat/skinny/ugly/insert word here they are. It's worse how they bitch about how imperfect everyone else is. It's really the only thing that I find appealing; everything else just builds up after that.


----------



## Scout (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, this is a very deep thread to me. 

Integrity! There are many who understand me in no time by being patient and can be loving.. It's very good to have empathy and using it too.

There are those who can be ignorant in many ways and have trouble understanding me. They can have something on the tip on their tongue just to say anything sarcastic/sharp. Or using text smileys like ">_>" or "=\" ... Pretty much showing their ignorance gets on my nerves a lot. 

Many like that just don't know how to deal with me because I'm just odd! x.x

Interesting people grabs my attention. It's really hard for me to describe what I would call a person interesting for. It's quite ambiguous on how I define 'interesting' because I can go on and can list loads of paradoxes of how I see things.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 21, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I don't find ... overweight people attractive, and I find it hard to make friends with extremely shy people who don't believe in themselves.


Maybe I should go break our friendship now...


> Intelligence and a sense of humour are also a plus. :D


Yup, that clinches it =o

Anyway, I like people who are incredibly strange like myself, and who have a sense of humour and are nice and crap. 

(Basically any of the traits displayed by this person X3)


----------



## xkze (Nov 21, 2008)

Intelligence. 
I need companions who are logical. 

I do like pretty people! Pretty people are pretty. 
Also the better the sense of humor, the more I want to hang with the person. I like laughing like crazy while back-and-forthing. Which sounds like some sort of sexual thing but I mean it in the literal conversational way.

also atheists are pretty cool and generally falls under the 'logical' category. I make a point to seek out and befriend atheist who meet most of the above qualities.


----------



## Zhorken (Nov 21, 2008)

Abstract reasoning capability is a must.  Other forms of intelligence and similar interests are nice.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 21, 2008)

Intelligence, sense of humor, and a little bit of insanity. Mostly people who are kind of like me.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 21, 2008)

Comedic value, intelligence, enough tact that I don't want to facepalm regularly, amazingness, and an underlying belief that I am totally awesome dammit STOP LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT my poor ego needs boosting regularly.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 21, 2008)

Fwaaa so many replies! O.o Thanks guys~ Linoone's homework is finished, but you can still post if you want. 

I personally like respect. If one respect others, then more or less everything else (honesty, loyalty, whatever) comes, too. And a sense of humo(u)r. 

:D


----------



## Espeon (Nov 21, 2008)

A person that is sympathetic, empathetic and kind. A good listener who won't turn away when they're needed the most. They also need to be trustworthy and I generally need to get along with the person in question.


----------



## Jolty (Nov 21, 2008)

y'know, the usual, sense of humour, kindness, intelligence, loyalty, honesty, similarity to myself etc
oh and people who do not like animals are a big fat NOOOO


----------



## H-land (Nov 21, 2008)

I like people who're sharp (and I don't mean well-dressed or pointy), and I'm usually more inclined to like someone if I share some of their interests, but I'd assume that most people are that way...
A sense of humor is a definite plus, but perhaps what I require more is someone who can handle some silliness, at least every once in a while, since I've been known to do silly things on some number of occasions. 
...Dangit, so many good traits, and so many of them repeats or just downright silly sounding. I give up. I can't list everything.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 21, 2008)

Respect, Intelligence, Loyalty, and Honesty.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 21, 2008)

Espeon said:


> I generally need to get along with the person in question.


...hang on, surely the qualities that you like in people are what would make you get along with them in the first place?


----------



## Espeon (Nov 22, 2008)

Just because a person has specific qualities doesn't mean that I can't dislike them. It depends on how the qualities are on the person too.

You might be, metaphorically speaking, someone who fills out every category a person has specified. However, since you act like a 12 year old, people are likely to be put off if you get what I mean?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 22, 2008)

The ability to laugh at oneself is basically the only thing that matters.
But of course I'd rather not be with someone that's very illogical.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 22, 2008)

They'd have to be rational and logical (though obviously they'd have to understand my irrational hate of Portugal. IT'S SOMETHING I CAN'T CONTROL), I'd like someone who's intelligent, too.

I'd prefer it if a person isn't ugly, too. I'm not saying that they have to be amazingly attractive, I'm just saying that I generally don't like _ugly_ people. (note that most people aren't ugly)

I like someone who has a sense of humour and also I like atheists. It's hard to be friends with religious people sometimes :(


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 22, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> It's hard to be friends with religious people sometimes :(


Religion is sometimes a huge turn-off for me, too. :(


----------



## Ayame (Nov 23, 2008)

I enjoy intelligence, loyalty, and a sense of humor.  I like other things, too, but those are at the top of my list.


----------



## Valor (Nov 24, 2008)

Two things: Honesty and a desire to stick by, not driven at all by obligation. All obligation does is destroy any meaning put into one's actions.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 24, 2008)

I wanted to put down Honesty, Loyalty, Intelligence, stuff like that. But after thinking about it, I realized only one trait truly matters to me. As long as they have this trait, then it is close to impossible for me not to get along with them:

Kindness


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 24, 2008)

Honesty, Loyalty, Intelligence, Kindness and generally me liking them for so and so random reason. What a lot of people said.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 24, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> I wanted to put down Honesty, Loyalty, Intelligence, stuff like that. But after thinking about it, I realized only one trait truly matters to me. As long as they have this trait, then it is close to impossible for me not to get along with them:
> 
> Kindness


Eh, I dunno. They can be the nicest person in the world to other people, but it doesn't really mean much if they don't have a decent opinon of themselves. Confidence and respect for one's self are pretty high on my list.


----------



## Lili (Nov 24, 2008)

I find that humor, kindness, honesty, loyalty, and if they're able to tell right from wrong very good qualities. In looks, I like blue eyes and blond hair, good hygeine, non-tacky clothes and a sweet smile attractive qualities.


----------



## Minish (Nov 24, 2008)

Bravery, kindness, empathy, intelligence, loyalty, optimisim, an open mind, a beautiful heart. I sound so corny.

Self-confidence, too, or self appreciation, maybe. I always like it when a good person can see that they're a good person, and aren't ashamed to think/say it.

Plus, usually when people completely 'hate themselves' they're really only fooling themself, because I believe everyone thinks deep down that they're a good person and deserve good chances and happiness. It's annoying when people don't realise this. XD


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 24, 2008)

I generally like people who seem kind of... distant! In a sort of social way if you know what I mean. People who are perfectly civil to other people but always seem wrapped up in their own thoughts, you know? They're the most interesting and usually the funniest, sweetest people once you get to know them.

Otherwise... tactful, sympathetic (I'm not this at all so I need somebody to balance me out xD), trustworthy and being hilariously adorable is a plus!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 24, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> ...hang on, surely the qualities that you like in people are what would make you get along with them in the first place?


I swear it works out like that for me sometimes, though. 

Hmm... Well, first and foremost they have to be tolerant and/or respectful of, well, whatever, depending on the person. Not discriminatory, not one to pick on someone else on account of their personal choices. Most every group has those crazies (but especially atheists in my experience, no offence, resident atheists). ^_^

Moving on, a sense of humor, and the ability to not take everything seriously. It bothers me when people can't take a joke.

Also, I don't like flat. I don't like anything too big, but I do want something to grab.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 24, 2008)

Intelegence. I don't want someone dumb or not sm,art, because then it kind of makes it hard to communicate. Kindness is important too, because I just dislike jerks and wouldn't want to be around them. Loving as well because they should be able to show they love their friends, family, etc. Yes that's all I look for.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Nov 27, 2008)

Kindness, honesty, things like that. Liking books, because I find it very hard to talk to people who don't read or write. Not very talkative; I hate sitting there and nodding while my friends babble on and on and on and etc. But not too silent either; long awkward silences aren't fun. Intelligent, but not so much that they know everything (or think they do). They don't discriminate. They don't pretend to be perfect; everyone has their dirty little secrets and personal shames, and they shouldn't try to hide them. These are the sort of people I find it easy to talk to and befriend.


----------

